# You're Getting OLD If.....



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

You know what "lakes pipes" are for a car!
You drank "Coca Cola" in a little green bottle.
You drove an original VW Beetle.
You wore "pegged pants" in HS.
You've had "Billie Beer".
You saw the Beatles on Ed Sullivan's Show/you know who Ed Sullivan was!
(keep it going!)


----------



## reelmanly (May 19, 2005)

old women start lookin good to you
you would rather fish than....
it takes 2 hands to handle a whopper
ya can't bite a split shot with your teeth
ya have to have your diaper changed
ya ben married for 50 years
if ya lit Jim Morrison's cigarette
ya went to woodstock
you were in Nam Korea or WWII
ya voted for IKE
ya cant hold a rod
ya just lay around and do nothing


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Suicide doors on cars
suicide knob or spinners on steering wheels
push button radios
transister radios
reel to reel tapes
cassette tapes
8 tracks
milk in glass bottles
dog-n-suds
Isaly's
A & P 
Stop and Shop
Stop & P (merger of above ha -ha)
black & white TV with 3 channels ABC,NBC & CBS
Gas for 31 cents a gallon
Pop for 5 cents at the corner store
3.2 beer


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

you wore saddle oxfords
you drove a new hudson
hula hoops were the new fad
smokes were 25 cents a pack
you paid 15 cents to get into the movie theatre
you remember when elizabeth taylor was a virgin


----------



## Mac (Jul 26, 2006)

Going to the movie theater on a Sunday afternoon and seeing:
a cartoon
the next chapter of Flash Gordon
previews of coming attractions
and "2" feature movies
all for a quarter


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

remembered when you could say what was on your mind and not worry about being "politically correct"

honesty was the best policy


----------



## Bluegrass Boy (May 5, 2007)

You play kick ball with your son and tear your achille's tendon.

By the way, it'll finally heal in 2-3 more weeks...


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

I think you're getting old when cops look like kids. I swear I saw one last week that looked like he was 14.


----------



## rolland (Jan 8, 2008)

if you lived BC

Before cable
Before computers
Before Carter
Before Chuck Norris
Before calorie counting
Before Colesteral concerns
Before cinemax 
Before cell phones


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

When you went down to the gas station..Bought a pack of cig's for a quarter and got two new pennies ..on the pack inside the cellephane.
When the girls wore poodle skirts to school;;
When DA's were the way to wear your hair.
When sinkers were made by pouring lead into a Tablespoon drilling a hole in it for the Cat Gut to be tied too...
.................Jim........


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I've been convicted. I actually drove through Plains, Georgia on a spring break trip and downed a couple six's of Billy Beer...

How about these:

Americans owned 7-11's
clogs
the space program was interesting
the Buffalo Bills were winners
big steel plants made steel
basketball was a non-contact sport
everybody brought Canadian fireworks back to the US
they played football outdoors
winters were cold and ice fisherman didn't get stranded
cars had chrome


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Your getting old if you know what a:
Beatnic is
women burning their bras with the boys burning their draft cards.


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

When a 20 dollar bill could:
Get you enough gas for the weekend,get you in
the football game Friday night and still have enough
money to hang out at the "new mall" on saturday,
get something to eat and see a movie there that night.


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

If you can remember:

When pickups had 3 speed column shifts.
When power brakes and power steering were options. 
When Gas station attendants that pumped your gas and cleaned your windshield.
When you had to paint your boat and your house.
Gutters had to be soldered.
When your kids were your garage door opener.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Pet rocks
Platform shoes
Jogging suits
Earth Day
Disco dancing
Bell bottom pants
Leisure Suits
Streakers
Afros
Dorothy Hamil haircut
Mopeds
Big Wheels
Banana-seat bikes
Mood rings
Lava Lamps
Black lights
Fondue pots
Tang
45 records
The Bicentennial
Waterbeds


----------



## peerlessfisherman (Jun 2, 2006)

You're older than the president.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

You know your getting old if:


Your having a hard time remembering all these things!
Perch fishing when you needed a metal garbage can for the fish.
Euclid Beach
Being at put-in-bay and being one of the handful of boats tied to the public dock.
If your mind starts to wanderrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2006)

You are old if you watched

sky king
lone ranger
soupy sales
rin tin tin
f-troop
gun smoke
paliden
and you did not have to worry about your date being a real women.........
And your first driver licenes was called a cinderal licenes.
How about the starter button on your car was on the floor.
Now thats getting old


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

Hey !! Speaking of Euclid Beach..

Anybody on here remember fishing on the Pier at Euclid Beach Park ???

My parents used to take me fishing there all the time when I was a kid. It was great ! 

I can still remember as if it were yesterday catching tons of jumbo(well to me anyway) perch off that pier when I was real young. We would go home with home with 3 o 4 perch on every hook of the metal stringer. On the way out of the Park we would always stop at the arcade and get a bag of freshly made popcorn ball or custard ice cream.

That place was where I first laid eyes on possibly the GREATEST most Spectacular,
High Tech piece of fishing invention know to man kind at that time. *The ZEBCO 202 push button spinning reel !!!*


----------



## harle96 (Aug 2, 2005)

Bluegrass Boy said:


> You play kick ball with your son and tear your achille's tendon.
> 
> By the way, it'll finally heal in 2-3 more weeks...


Or better yet...Having a sprained ankle and not knowing how or what you did.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

When you walked into a factory, told them you need a job and they said:
"Come on it, your hired"


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

when the Doctor still made "house calls".


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

i'm now older than the president and every pro athlete in every major sport!
okay,i quit.i'm starting to feel bad now!!

oh,1 more.
black and white tv and when the president was on he was on ALL 3 CHANNELS!!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ohiojmj said:


> the Buffalo Bills were winners


wow, you are old.lol.


----------



## Bill-H (Apr 13, 2008)

you are getting old if you can remember HARRY THURMAN as the president of the united states and hee haw on tv. and GEORGE REEVES as superman. i was born in 1944 i am getting old but not to old to fish.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

You're old if you remember the Cleveland Browns were one of the 3 best teams, year after year, in the NFL and the Steelers struggled to even keep a franchise in Pittsburgh.
When all the stacks at the steel mills had smoke coming from them continuously day in and day out. Even on the weekends. 
When imports weren't a threat to our economy.
When a new car didn't take 6 or 7 years to pay off.
And lastly, a 63 Chevy didn't have hydraulics.


----------



## OhYeah (Apr 29, 2005)

Polka Varieties was a prime time show


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

The high beam/low beam switch was on the floor.

You kept score at the bowling alley with a big sheet of paper and a pencil

The Perm/mullet combo was hip

You went to Church on Wednesday and twice on Sunday

You had "Bible" class in elementary school once a week

The only pop machine in the school was in the teachers lounge

You could smoke in a bar and not get a strange look

Car seats for kids didn't exist

For $10.00 you could get a 15'er of Blatz, bag of ice, and a pack of smokes and still have enough left over to hit McD's on the way home for a cheeseburger or two. 

Golf shoes had those "lace protector" things on them



My oh my...how did we all survive...


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Going to cedar point with the boat with my dad. Getting a dock and walking right into the park. Rides were based on tickets. You could ride all day and never wait in a line. I can still remember the smell of the french fries.


----------



## LEJoe (Jun 27, 2006)

when you bend over to tie your shoes and wonder if there is anything else you could do while you're down there.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

chaunc said:


> You're old if you remember the Cleveland Browns were one of the 3 best teams, year after year, in the NFL and the Steelers struggled to even keep a franchise in Pittsburgh.


hahaha every friday my 7th grade teacher would roll out the film projector and show footage of Browns games from the pre-super bowl era. Jim Brown, Bobby Mitchell, Lou Groza, etc. We were indoctrinated at an early age in Austintown .


----------



## Stoshu (Nov 6, 2004)

OhYeah said:


> Polka Varieties was a prime time show


How about watching your parents dance on Polka Varieties....

You know who the following are:

Larry, Curly, Curley Joe, Shemp & Moe

Spanky
Alfalfa
Micky
Chubby
Buckwheat
Stiemie
Darla
Butch
Woym (Worm)
Pete the Dog

The Ghoul
Hoolihan
Art Lafredo

Adam West as Batman

You can relate the the Chrimast Story movie...


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

You quit trying to hold your stomach in, no matter who walks into the room. 

Your best friend is dating someone half their age, and isn't breaking any laws. 

You answer a question with, "Because I said so." 

The end of your tie doesn't come anywhere near the top of your pants. 

Your ears are hairier than your head. 

You talk about "good grass" and you're referring to someone's lawn.


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

Keystone cops
laurel and hardy
sea hunt
dragnet
I luv Lucy
Barnaby
Captain Kangaroo
Captain Penny
The Platters
Woodstock
Amos and Andy
Ma and Paw Kettle
Connie Francis
Francis Langford
Betty Grabol
Greta Garbo
US1 was a 2 lane dirt (sand) road in Fla.
Outer Limits
Cape Canaveral
67 olds 442 first year
corvairs
gremlins
I rode my horse to school sometimes
Bandstand
milkman
Johnny Weissmueller (Tarzan)
Big Valley
Laramie
Al Capone
Fugitive
Mr. Jing-a-ling
Western Auto
If you used to have a stick up and now it is a hold up.
If you used to pee over your shoes and now you pee on your shoes.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

big chuck and hoolihan


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

ezbite said:


> big chuck and hoolihan


How about Ghoulardi ! Ever been to his bar in Lorain ? Home of the fried pickle !


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

bowling for dollars
roller derby


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

How about when " last call " was when your mom stood on the porch and called for you to come in, at the end of the day. And it was only 9:30. The street lights had just come on.
Chiller theater with Bill Cardille
Red Skelton
Jackie Gleason
Lloyd Bridges of Sea Hunt
Jerry Blinzly of the outdoor journal fishing and hunting show from the Y-town area.
Zane Gray theater
Billy Westmoreland Fishing show
And the only thing used on Lake Erie was weight-forward and a crawler, drifting.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

Stoshu said:


> How about watching your parents dance on Polka Varieties....
> 
> You know who the following are:
> 
> ...


you left out weezer and chubsy ubsy and i wish royal castle was still around instead of the white castle, and i was a contestant on bowling for dollars.


----------



## Bill-H (Apr 13, 2008)

when a postage stamp was 3 cents. cleveland browns won the national championship in 1950. when amos and andy was on the radio. when gas was 32cents a gal. that was the good old days.


----------



## capt-hook (Apr 27, 2004)

Listening to the radio, and they are describing the attack on 
Pearl Harbour, and wanting to enlist.

Capt Hook


----------



## gonefishin' (Apr 14, 2004)

I thought it was great that now that I'm older I have more patience.

Turns out I just don't give a crap!

8 track tape
78 rpm records
Lincoln logs
Erector sets

I must not be that old 'cause I have no idea who HARRY THURMAN is.


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

When you put a bid together for a school to replace the one that you went to as an elementary student. 

Happened to me about 2 years ago. I put a bid together for David Hill Elementary in Akron, Ohio and I went to school there from 2nd grade to 6th grade. Unfortunately, I did not get the job.


----------



## Bill-H (Apr 13, 2008)

HARRY THURMAN was the president before EISENHOWER.


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Saturday morning was full of real cartoons.
You had a G.I. Joe with a crew cut (I still have mine and the frogman suit).
Lane Drugs sold penny and nickle candy.
You saw the first MTV video (Video Killed the Radio Star).
KISS still wore makup.
Pong on Arati.
Drive-ins were still around.
You could run the neighborhood as a kid all night and not worry about being abducted by a pedofile.
You thought that Mikey from the Life cereal commercials died from eating Pop-Rocks and Pepsi.
TV dinners came in a aluminum tray.
Toledo Goaldigger hockey.

I'm sure I'll think of more.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

How about snagging salmon down on the Chagrin. It was legal than. Limit 3 per day. I miss my dad's smoked and canned salmon.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Green Acres/Beverly Hillbillies
Rat Pack
Blond in a Pond


----------



## Stoshu (Nov 6, 2004)

Bill-H said:


> HARRY THURMAN was the president before EISENHOWER.


I always thought it was Harry Truman...

The Cleveland Crusaders
Woddy Hayes
Bear Bryant
Bo Schembeckler

Jim Brown 
Don Cockroft
Brian Sipe
Doug Deacon (playing, not commentating)
The Cardiac Kids
The Iron Curtain (boooooooo ! ! ! ! )


----------



## Bill-H (Apr 13, 2008)

when otto graham was quarterback for cleveland browns and a candy bar was 5 cents. i still watch gunsmoke on tvland.


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

You know you're old when:

You start telling kids to stay out of your yard


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> TV dinners came in a aluminum tray


or you can remember when they first hit the market
10 cent root beer floats at the drugstore soda fountain..............served up by the soda jerk
chocolate and cherry cokes blened by the same soda jerk.
spinner hub caps
you wore bobby(for the ladies) socks or argyle socks.
you went swimming in the river on your school lunch break


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

.28 gas
1 cent candy
10 cent soda
There was only Gm, Ford and Chrysler
Bazooka Joe bubble gum
.05 cent cracker jacks
5 and dime stores
spiegles
uncle bills dept store
general mills dept store


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

You put your response in the wrong thread Sorry Misfit i could not resist


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

misfit said:


>


Look at the Erie thread PD thread:C


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

hahaha.now how did i do that
must be gremlins in my puter

ok,it's fixed.thank you.

you had ice for your "ice box" delivered by the ice man.
you had an old guy pushing a cart through the neighborhood,picking "treasures" from your "trash".
you had to shake your milk cause the cream was on the top.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

even moderators need moderated sometimnes


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

you post in the wrong forum and don't know how you did it


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

I went to look and by the time I got back you fixed it. Ha ha, That was quick, shoulda took some viagra.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i might be old,but i ain't slow..................at least not all the time


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

Readings by Robert
Mr Rogers Neighborhood
heck...Dorothy Fuldheim


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Clarkins
Bargain Fair
Giant Tiger
Western Auto
Woolworth's
Kreske 5 &10
Topps
Forest City Lumber
Royal Castle Burgers
Little Tom's Pop
Solon Springs Pop
Tokyo Shapiro Electronics
P.O.C. Beer
Milkman
Bread delivery man


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Checker Cars
Studebakers
Ramblers
Datsuns

When you cut grass not smoked grass....

Flying turns, Laffing Sal, Laff in the Dark., Over the Falls, Thriller.Racing Coasters, Aero dips, Rotor,Fun House,the Euclid Beach Train


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

My phone # started with hi2, and it was a party line we shared with some neighbors.
Don't forget big daddy Don Garlittz will be at the beautifly thompson drag raceway on SUNDAY,


----------



## Bob Why (Jul 16, 2004)

Garfield 9-2323
Nash Ramblers
Montgomery Wards or Monkey Wards
Super Host
Walking to school 3 miles uphill each way.

There's probably more, but I don't remember.


----------



## FOBU (Apr 14, 2004)

sliding the door open on the pop machine to pull your bottle out,,then using the bottle opener to "pop" the cap
when you had to roll the dial on the microwave past 2 minutes,then hit the big start button
when you could reach and replace almost anything under the hood of the car
when only farmers had trucks,,,for that matter,,when there were farmers
when the pledge of allegience was said every day before school
when you put butch wax on your flat top(hair style)
clint eastwood was doing television,,with the rabbit ears your dad made you hold in order to get a clearer picture
when you knew and talked with ALL your neibors


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Bob Why said:


> Garfield 9-2323
> .


Alumimun Siding Corporation of America ( Garfield 1 -2323) if I remember correctly. Jimmy Dudley, Bob Neale and Kenny Coleman (Casey's dad)


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Name these ads:
A little dab will do ya....
LSMFT 
Plop plop fizz fizz , oh what a relief it is
N.E.S.T.L.E.S, Nestles got the vey best ...choc late...
Put a tiger in your tank
See the USA


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

Name these ads:
A little dab will do ya....brylcream
LSMFT ....lucky strike means fine tobacco
Plop plop fizz fizz , oh what a relief it is....alka seltzer
N.E.S.T.L.E.S, Nestles got the vey best ...choc late...

btw,it's "makes" the very best
Put a tiger in your tank....esso
See the USA ...in your chevrolet


----------



## BtweenShots (May 6, 2007)

When you watched people like
Bo Bo Brazil
Youkon Eric
Fritz VonErik
Lord Layton
wrestle live in Toledo


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

10 cent beer night at Municipal Stadium
BIIINNNGGOOOOO SMITH!
Disco Sucks night at Comiski Park
Luke Witte and the fight between Ohio State, and Minnesota
Andra "Thunder" Thornton
The Tribe's "Bloodclot" uniforms.
The huge Chief Wahoo that was on the Southeast corner of Municipal stadium.
Wrapping the rope to start your outboard around the flywheel to start it


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

Watching the very " 1st." episode of the LONE RANGER on a Saturday morning on a black&white t.v..
Condoms used to be sold in aluminum containers, they looked like a large coin.
Roller skate keys,
Public transportation seats were made of wicker,
Almost every saloon (tavern) had its own neighborhood bookie.
Dads used to send their kids for a pail of beer from the neighborhood saloon, 
1 cent candy,
Church keys,
Horse drawn junk wagons, the guy yellin- Paper-Rags-Paper,
All drinks came in bottles,
Kaiser cars,
DeSoto cars,
All walls were lath/plaster,
Ice Box's,
Milk was delivered by a real person in a truck,


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

When you start getting all of the AARP junk in the mail, or when the kid at McDonalds says, "Would you like a "senior" coffee, sir?, or when you can't read anything or tie a fishing knot without your reading glasses.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> When you start getting all of the AARP junk in the mail, or when the kid at McDonalds says, "Would you like a "senior" coffee, sir?, or when you can't read anything or tie a fishing knot without your reading glasses


definitely.
but last time i went through white castle drive-thru,the girl rang up the discount when i ordered from the remote console,without even askingLOL.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Sat. morning Buster Brown Shows-and those great jungle boy movies they had!
Buffalo Bob, Clara Bell, and Howdy Doody??!!(oh boy!)


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

tom terrific and mighty manfred the wonder dog
gumby


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Krazy Kat and Ignats
Anyone remember Clint Clobber? " It must be love i'm thinking of, it must be... LUV" 
George " the animal " Steele
Haystacks Calhoun


----------



## FOBU (Apr 14, 2004)

flying fred curry
the shiek
sled riding on suicide hill at hoover dam


----------



## turkeymikey (Jul 3, 2008)

misfit said:


> you post in the wrong forum and don't know how you did it


LOL..I can relate.. or when your 5 year old grandkid can out type you!


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

I must be old...


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

BtweenShots said:


> When you watched people like
> Bo Bo Brazil
> Youkon Eric
> Fritz VonErik
> ...


You forgot:

Dick the Bruiser
Spike Huber
Tommy Rich
Buzz Sawyer
Superstar Billy Graham
Gordon Solie (announcer)


----------



## turkeymikey (Jul 3, 2008)

Chuck P. said:


> You forgot:
> 
> Dick the Bruiser
> Spike Huber
> ...


How about the Hangman!


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

You know your getting old when you can use the hair in your ears for a comb over


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

When baseball players pulled their stirrups up to their knees.
Little league used wooden bats
"Roids" in baseball refered to George Brett's butt


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

fishingguy said:


> My phone # started with hi2, and it was a party line we shared with some neighbors.
> Don't forget big daddy Don Garlittz will be at the beautifly thompson drag raceway on SUNDAY,



Hey Fishingguy..

My phone number as a kid also started with.. HI 2 (Highland Hts.)

SUNDAAAAAY,, At Beautiful Thompson Raceway !!!!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Argentine Apollo
The Gallagher Brothers
Johnie Powers
Hilbilly Jim
The Mighty Igor
Moose Cholak
Bruno Samartino


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Don't forget Big Tex McKenzie


----------



## Trophy Hunter (Dec 7, 2007)

you hear your favorite song playing on the muzak at Kroger's


----------



## biteme (Mar 17, 2006)

the old lady says lets go upstairs and make love. and you say pick one we can't do both..


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

They give ya a *SENIOR DISCOUNT* without asking for a I.D..

All schooldesks had ink wells,
Fountain pens was the only form of ink,
One actually found Indian pennies & Buffalo Nickels in change,


----------



## chartermax (Aug 10, 2007)

The gene carol show
polka varities
button boxes
pong
fizzlers
slow pokes
the little rascles: The long ranger q: What was tonto's horses name?
The hoowdy dooty show q: What was the clowns name?
Laught in
all in the family
hogans hero's
name the members of the mickey mouse club?

Now i'm really feeling old???


----------



## Bill-H (Apr 13, 2008)

clarabell was the clown


----------



## Bill-H (Apr 13, 2008)

scout was tonto horse name.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Gene Autry's horse was Champion.
Roy Roger's-Trigger.


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

[QUOTE=Snakecharmer;
The Gallagher Brothers


Wow, you are old!


----------



## Crankb8 (Jan 1, 2009)

I WANT MY MAYPO!!!

Nobody asked, but Dale Evans' horse was Buttermilk.

My youngest daughter remembers some of the things mentioned.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

You know you are "getting old" when your boss at work was born the year you graduated high school. Now thats a really humbling experience.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

you remember........................whistle) Oh, Mom! Here comes the Omar man! 
I'm the Omar man, (tap,tap,tap) 
knocking at your door (rappa tap tap). 
When you taste my bread (mmmm boy!), 
you're gonna want more (rappa tap tap). 
Yes, everone loves those cookies and cakes 
and the wonderful bread the Omar bakes! 
Get it from your Omar man! 

yes,the omar man came to our house,as well as the milk man,ice man,the fuller brush man and the old man pushing his junk cart
in fact my gandpa was that old man.


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Kung Fu theater on USA
Night Tracks on TBS
When skateboards had metal wheels instead of rubber
When there was no such thing as Power Wheels. All children's vehicles were "kid-powered" not battery-powered
the Yugo
(I acutally once saw a stretch limosine Yugo. Talk about unnecessary.)


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> All children's vehicles were "kid-powered" not battery-powered


like this?i had one
a friend restores those old pedal cars,and my granson hasc one.they go for some big bucks now.


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

misfit said:


> like this?i had one
> a friend restores those old pedal cars,and my granson hasc one.they go for some big bucks now.



Exactly. By the way what happened to soap box derbys? I think there might be a few left but it's less of a local thing now right? Like statewide? Nationwide?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

it's still a big thing,but you just don't see it promoted as it was.i think that's due to the "expanded" interests of kids these days.google it and you'll see that it's still popular and local races are still held in several ohio cities yearly.


----------



## turkeymikey (Jul 3, 2008)

Mabel Black Label..

When A Cleveland Sports franchise won a Championship!


----------



## Bill-H (Apr 13, 2008)

in 1950 they won a national championship game that was the last that you every their about them they have nothing since.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

misfit said:


> the fuller brush man


I remember him. Man how could you make any money selling brooms and brushes?
What about the McNess man selling spices and cooking stuff?
We also had a door-to-door shoe man along with the "Home Pride" bread truck and the Charles Chip man?

Once women started working, that was the end of those careers...


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

mach1cj said:


> Snakecharmer said:
> 
> 
> > So are you if you remember them.... My story, I'm a histoian of wrestling and I'll stick to that...


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

chartermax said:


> The only one that counted was Annette Funichello


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Remember when you could carry a pocket knife to school?
Or you could carry a couple aspirins or prescription meds to school and nobody had you arrested?


----------



## true2plue (Jul 12, 2004)

When you can't wipe your a$$ from behind!!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

you saw this picture on the front page of the zanesville times recorder


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Returning pop bottles for 2cents each. When you could go to the corner store and get a pack of smokes for your parents with just a note. Picking cotton for 3cents a lb. back when you had to work as a kid.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

...you can remember pulling off the road along with 5 other vehicles to gawk and point at a whitetail deer or canada goose. 

OK Misfit, which one of those lads is you?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i'm the handsome devil between my two sisters


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

Just got an e-mail, sorta fits the picture?

NO WIPPER-SNAPPERS ALLOWED. lol. to take this test.


1. When did "Little Suzie" finally wake up?

a) The movie's over, it's 2 o'clock 
b) The movie's over, it's 3 o'clock 
c) The movie's over, it's 4 o'clock

2. "Rock Around The Clock" was used in what movie?

a) Rebel Without A Cause 
b) Blackboard Jungle 
c) The Wild Ones

3. What's missing?_____Baby, Earth_____, _____On My Shoulder

a) Angel 
b) Head
c) Love

4. "I found my thrill..." where?

a) Kansas City 
b) Heartbreak Hotel 
c) Blueberry Hill

5. "Please turn on your magic beam, _____ _____ bring me a dream"

a) Mr .Sandman 
b) Earth Angel 
c) Dream Lover

6. For which label did Elvis Presley first record?

a) Chancellor 
b) RCA 
c) Sun

7. He asked, "Why's everybody always pickin' on me?" Who was
he?

a) Bad Bad Leroy Brown 
b) Charlie Brown 
c) Buster Brown

8. Bobby Darin's "Mack The Knife", the one with the knife, was
named:

a) MacHeath 
b) MacCloud 
c) MacNamara

9. Name the song with "A-*** bop a-loo bop a-lop bam boom"?

a) Good Golly Miss Molly 
b) Be-Bop-A-Lula 
c) Tutti Fruitti

10. Who is generally given credit for the term "Rock And Roll"?

a) Dick Clark 
b) Wolfman Jack 
c) Alan Freed

11. In 1957, he left the music business to become a preacher.

a) Little Richard 
b) Frankie Lymon 
c) Tony Orlando

12. Paul Anka's "Puppy Love" is written to what star?

a) Brenda Lee 
b) Connie Francis 
c) Annette Funicello

13. The Everly Brothers are...

a) Pete and Dick 
b) Don and Phil 
c) Bob and Bill

14. The Big Bopper's real name was:

a) Jiles P. Richardson 
b) Roy Harold Scherer Jr. 
c) Marion Michael Morrison

15. In 1959, Berry Gordy Jr. started a small record company called...

a) Decca 
b) Cameo 
c) Motown

16. Edd Brynes had a hit with "Kookie, Kookie, Lend Me Your Comb."
What TV 
show was he on?

a) 77 Sunset Strip 
b) Hawaiian Eye 
c) Surfside Six

17. In 1960 Bobby Darin married:

a) Carol Lynley 
b) Sandra Dee 
c) Natalie Wood

18. They were a one hit wonder with "Book Of Love."

a) The Penguins
b) The Monotones
c) The Moonglows

Okay.. Here's the answers....

Answers:

1. c) The movie's over, it's 4 o'clock

2. b) Blackboard Jungle

3. a) Angel

4. c) Blueberry Hill

5. a) Mr. Sandman

6. c) Sun

7. b) Charlie Brown

8. a) MacHeath

9. c) Tutti Fruitti

10. c) Alan Freed

11. a) Little Richard

12. c) Annette Funicello

13. b) Don and Phil

14. a) Jiles P. Richardson

15. c) Motown

16. a) 77 Sunset Strip

17. b) Sandra Dee

18. b) The Monotones


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Anybody remember Stoney Burke (rodeo cowboy)? 

Dark Shadows?

Man from U.N.C.L.E. ?

Combat / Gallant Men ?

Wagon Train?

Death Valley Days?

Rawhide?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

[quoteAnybody remember Stoney Burke (rodeo cowboy)? 

Dark Shadows?

Man from U.N.C.L.E. ?

Combat / Gallant Men ?

Wagon Train?

Death Valley Days?

Rawhide? ][/quote]

all of the above


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

listened to gunsmoke,the shadow,amos&andy on the radio.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Speaking of Man from U.N.C.L.E., did you know that the character Illya Keriaken from that show is now the medical examiner on NCIS. Both are and were one of my favorite shows. Zeva is such a fox!


----------



## Bill-H (Apr 13, 2008)

GONE WITH THE WIND and FURY with peter graves.


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

fishingguy said:


> Zeva is such a fox!


*OMG* Fox & then some.


----------

